# Is Anyone Familiar With The Eleventh Hour Rescue Located In Rockaway, NJ?



## GrayWolf

I've posted twice in this section, "Rescue Questions" "My First Rescue Experience." Both posts gave me more insight into the area of rescue. I have an appointment at the end of the month with the Eleventh Hour Rescue located in Rockaway, N.J., and I was wondering if anyone else had experience with them or know of them? I did in depth online research, but I haven't contacted anyone who has had direct contact with this organization.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

sorry I haven't heard of them, (doesn't make them a bad rescue)..

I know your checking out a gsd from them this weekend right? Please let us know how it works out, and hope you get some insite on the rescue itself


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Heck, you may be the first one to go to them here so will come back as an expert!

Can't wait to hear how it goes and make sure you use your head as well as your heart when looking at dog(s). The truly sad part of rescues and shelters is there are always going to be dogs needing homes, and if it's best to wait and make sure about your next 'heart' dog, you are still learning along the way.


----------



## GrayWolf

The appointment is set for Thursday September 30th at 5:00 p.m. I did see a recent ad on for a three year old female, and I inquired if it would be possible to meet them both. I received an Email stating there were many inquiries for my pup, who is younger, and would I rather meet the older arrival instead. This leads me to believe all the dogs are being fostered in private homes and not in a shelter or boarding kennel. I replied I will keep the appointment with the younger pup.

The online reviews and comments for the organization were 99.9% positive. I found only one negative post from an alleged trainer. He made the following statement:



> "I am a full time trainer and spend my life trying to get dogs into a forever home. In the last year alone I have met 4 rescues on my appointments that were from "RESCUE" that was aggressive and the new owners were not told anything of the kind. I am not sure if they are not properly testing these dogs or if they just really HOPE that they go to this new home, and the aggression goes away. Honest it is heartbreaking and even worse I know one couple that wanted to return the dogs as it was a danger to their family, the rescue said they had no room for the dog, and they would have to wait, BUT they were forbidden to take the dog anywhere else according to their contract. THAT WAS NOT GOOD!!!"
> 
> Pros: They are trying to do a good thing.
> 
> Cons: They are not being honest with potential new owners.


Ironically, this individual did not leave any contact information in regard to his comment. In my opinion, if he was as "reputable" as he claims he should have left a contact so others like myself could speak with him. 

My husband is looking forward to this visit as he was smitten with her photo. She is approximately eleven months of age. I cautioned him of the possibility she may or may not be receptive to us because she is a brand new arrival who is in an adjustment period. I also told him I am "armed" with many questions for the rescue thanks to the generosity of all who took the time to reply.

This is a picture of "SAHARA," if she comes home with us, I don't think we'll keep this name. 

P.S. I have successfully posted my very first online photo!


----------



## LaRen616

She's beautiful!

She deserves a beautiful name.


----------



## GrayWolf

Are there any suggestions for a name befitting this gorgeous younger?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I considered naming her "Georgia" that's where she was found, or "Ariel". I haven't chosen a name in many years, and I am at a loss. My husband is thinking about calling her Sara, because it's close to her current name, Sahara. He believes a radical name change will confuse her. I disagree. It's nice to ponder names again. I hope I'm not getting too far ahead of myself.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## gsdraven

A radical name change won't confuse her; they adapt to new names pretty quickly with some training. Depending on how long she was in foster care she may not even know they name Sahara. Although I do like Georgia and Sara.

She is beautiful. Good luck with your meeting.


----------



## LaRen616

I'll tell you names that I think are beautiful

Leah
Layla
Lola
Berlin
Paris
Anastasia
Ariel
Belle
Bella
Isis
Autumn

I also like April, Jade, Fallyn, Helena, Maci, Riley, Raina, Raven, Selene, Willa, Willow, Winnie.


----------



## gsdmi

I think she looks like an Ava . . . look at her eyes . . . .


----------



## vat

She is beautiful! I always took a few days when I got a new dog to figure out a name. If she becomes yours live with her awhile and it will come to you. Keep us posted!


----------

